# Youtube for medicare education



## Pauline1954 (Mar 16, 2019)

Go to youtube and type in information like your plan or anything you want to know and many links will pop up.

Ive found three very knowledgeable people and they have a responsibility to inform on best plans.

A man name Chris Westfall, Boomer Benefits and Matthew Claassen. Ive learned a lot from Chris Westfall. But a combined from the three. Ive spoken with Chris and Matthew both. I have not been hounded or emailed one time.   Ironically not every agent knows all.  There are different experiences with client and the knowledge factor is so important.  They all three seem to be very quailfied. 

I am in the process of selecting my plan now. It may take up until April 1. Then I turn 65 May 4 and my private insurance stops end of April.  I am trying to factor in  monthly expenses, the price of the plan, plan increases and plan usage.  Which one plan has copays. I am in excellent health and have not had anything major since cancer in 2005. Imhad a lumpectomy and refused radiation.   I also wonder if I really had it. But then i cant prove it was not cancer.  But I am aware,of the unknown factor. I am wanting insurance for future not for now.  Its that unknown thats make me realize I better get this right or give it the best effort I can. 

Anyway, I had complained, groaned and whined it was all confusing. But I realize I need to buck up and do the work so I wont be surprised or feel ripped off, depressed or all those other emotions we feel when we've made the wrong decision.

Im feeling great now and see the doc about 2 to 3 times a year, if I get an earache. But nothing else significant. I am my own best advocate and I neex to know.

Good luck.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 25, 2019)

For the absolute best up-to-date information, call Medicare and talk directly to them about it.  They have a thing now where you can set up an appointment for them to call you back so you don't have to be on hold forever waiting for them.

I'm sure the you-tube videos are good, but Medicare shifts a bit every year, so I wouldn't want to be rely on info that may be old.  Call Medicare to get the true scoop before you make a decision.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Mar 26, 2019)

Yes. Good point.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Mar 26, 2019)

Having gone on Medicare a few years back, I am happy with the government site. It really is fairly well written. There are a few major things that I had to learn, and so many people miss. For instance, ALL plans with the same letter (such as Plan F), have the same coverage. You're choosing a company, available in your area, based on reliability and cost, rather than reviewing the same plan among the companies. Then, it does get a bit confusing about Medicare Advantage, and the pros/cons. 
   Part D (RX) is difficult. You don't know what the future brings as far as needing prescriptions. You can choose a plan for now based on current health, but if you need specialty drugs in the future, the plan might not be that good. However, during open enrollment, you can switch plans, even with a pre-existing.
  Anyway, a few decisions to make --- also depends on your income and how much you can afford.


----------



## GreenSky (Mar 27, 2019)

retiredtraveler said:


> Having gone on Medicare a few years back, I am happy with the government site. It really is fairly well written. There are a few major things that I had to learn, and so many people miss. For instance, ALL plans with the same letter (such as Plan F), have the same coverage. You're choosing a company, available in your area, based on reliability and cost, rather than reviewing the same plan among the companies. Then, it does get a bit confusing about Medicare Advantage, and the pros/cons.
> Part D (RX) is difficult. You don't know what the future brings as far as needing prescriptions. You can choose a plan for now based on current health, but if you need specialty drugs in the future, the plan might not be that good. However, during open enrollment, you can switch plans, even with a pre-existing.
> Anyway, a few decisions to make --- also depends on your income and how much you can afford.



And this is exactly why I always suggest finding a good insurance agent.  All the above can easily avoid much of the learning curve.

Rick


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 27, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> And this is exactly why I always suggest finding a good insurance agent.  All the above can easily avoid much of the learning curve.
> 
> Rick



Yup!  When I first had to find private insurance due to my cheapskate employer's dropping group coverage, I found it a real minefield to navigate, especially since back then an insurance company could consider a pimple on your butt in the 5th grade to be a pre-existing condition and get you turned down, coupled with the fact that once you got turned down by one insurance carrier you were far more likely to be turned down by the next.  Anyway I remembered that one of our clients was an independent insurance agent and she was wonderful and helped me get decent coverage at a decent rate.

I think one of the biggest reasons people are reluctant to use an agent is that they WRONGFULLY believe that consulting an agent will cost them (the applicant) money, which is NOT TRUE.  Many people also believe that an agent will try to push you into a plan that gets the agent the most money, which I certainly didn't find to be true.


----------



## GreenSky (Mar 27, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> Yup!  When I first had to find private insurance due to my cheapskate employer's dropping group coverage, I found it a real minefield to navigate, especially since back then an insurance company could consider a pimple on your butt in the 5th grade to be a pre-existing condition and get you turned down, coupled with the fact that once you got turned down by one insurance carrier you were far more likely to be turned down by the next.  Anyway I remembered that one of our clients was an independent insurance agent and she was wonderful and helped me get decent coverage at a decent rate.
> 
> I think one of the biggest reasons people are reluctant to use an agent is that they WRONGFULLY believe that consulting an agent will cost them (the applicant) money, which is NOT TRUE.  *Many people also believe that an agent will try to push you into a plan that gets the agent the most money, which I certainly didn't find to be true.*



That's the actual answer.  Agents are not (all) evil. Some of us really do know what we're doing.  By doing what's best for each person is how we get referrals and retain our customers.  I can't remember when anyone left me for another agent, although I have been known to suggest it to clients that are more of a pain in the rear end.

Rick


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 28, 2019)

GreenSky said:


> That's the actual answer.  Agents are not (all) evil. Some of us really do know what we're doing.  By doing what's best for each person is how we get referrals and retain our customers.  I can't remember when anyone left me for another agent, although I have been known to suggest it to clients that are more of a pain in the rear end.
> 
> Rick


Thank you GreeSky for saving me and my wife $$$$$..…


----------



## Pauline1954 (Mar 30, 2019)

I called them yesterday and the lady I talked to just barely would respond. I think she was waiting for me to formulate more questions Im not sure. But the website is really got some information there. I told her I will call back once i learned the website and then I could ask questions instead of asking what do I click. &#55358;&#56596;  my bad.


----------

